# Louisiana Limits Trout Slaughter



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Well one of our 2cooler's suggested I change my name to Captain Slaughter. Well it's my birthday today and I'm 71 years old. Everyone calls me Captain Marty and too old to change my name or fishing habits.

The Sabine SLAUGHTER continues. Trout are biting early and late morning. Also had reports of flounder limits coming in.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING.

P.S. Flounder season is just around the corner. I'll be publishing my Flounder Calendar shortly. If interested in getting in on my mailing list, PM or text me with your email address.


----------

